# shifting from 1st to reverse issues



## bmorelectric (Aug 4, 2014)

I have IH 434 1971 gas tractor. I am having issues shifting from 1st to reverse and reverse to 1st. I press the clutch and hear a grinding sound as I try to shift. I can press the clutch in to disengage and start the tractor in gear with no issues. Also any information on oil types to use would be appreciated. The tractor has a live PTO. I have never owned a tractor before.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Adjust the clutch.


----------



## bmorelectric (Aug 4, 2014)

What I do not understand is that in gear I can push the clutch in and start the tractor without the machine moving. If I had to adjust the clutch would I be able to start in gear with the clutch pressed?


----------



## augercreek (Apr 5, 2014)

*Grinding noise*

It sounds to me your throwout bearing is bad.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried to slow down the RPM's before you shift to see if that gets you by for a bit?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, 
If it only does it in those 2 gears,it could have a worn bearing on that shaft,OR.if equipped,a worn synchronizer,or a chipped gear.
!st,and Reverse are usually on the same shaft,and are generally the gears with the most wear . 
Try Bill's suggestion,and slow the engine a bit. If this doesn't help, you should look at those gears/shafts .


----------



## bmorelectric (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the input. I bought some Supertech 303 tractor hydraulic, transmission oil and Tune it Gear oil 80W 90 GL5 oil. I will try changing the oils and take it from there. I have no problem shifting for the first 15 or 30 minutes then it starts to get hard to shift (grinding). It is with all the gears.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It could very well be the gearlube,then.
Check the old lube,when you drain it,for metal particles, and try to determine if it smells burned.
This could tell you if it is,indeed breaking down/thinning a lot, when warm.


----------

